# Sticky  Quick links to "How-to" guides and Tutorial topics



## LayItLow

Step by Step Cutting and Buffing

How to Flow Coat

How to do Flakes/Pearls

How to Basecoat Clearcoat

How to do Candies

Step by Step two tone

How to bury an image in the paint

90's in 80's Cadillac housing conversion

How to make 90's side mouldings

Build your own body/frame dolly

De-Anodize and polish your own trim

How to make your own wide whitewalls

Fiberglassing quater panels the right way


-------------------------
Post more links to good topics below and I'll update this first post periodically to include all the best tutorial topics.​


----------



## 3onthree




----------



## Mi Estilo CC

Here is one more you may want to check out...

 X-otic Crystals / Lectra finish

Step by Step 2 tone


----------



## 86TXMonte

Damn...After reading your Tutorials...I feel like a can paint a whole car without a problem...... :biggrin: 

You still planning on moving to Texas??


----------



## Mi Estilo CC

Yes eventualy........it seems just when I'm about to go......something comes up :uh: 

Hopefully things get wrapped up soon, cuz i'm realy looking foward to it :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS2005

where in tx ?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC

El Paso


----------



## 86TXMonte

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Oct 15 2005, 03:04 AM~4004592
> *Yes eventualy........it seems just when I'm about to go......something comes up :uh:
> 
> Hopefully things get wrapped up soon, cuz i'm realy looking foward to it :biggrin:
> *



you'll like it down here....


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

mi estilo....you should do a paint book for dummies.....get paid by mofos like me...........im paint challenged.......every attempt has had a problem .and give up for a while..............now im workin on my neon and it has frigin a zillion dents....whats your take on skim coating panels with body filler.................


----------



## TEXAS2005

man i cant believe you forgot the most important one the koolaid candy paint how to . :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

KOOLAID Candy paint 

By the way im still waiting for the cool water paint paint how to. :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 20 2005, 12:30 PM~4039246
> *mi estilo....you should do a paint book for dummies.....get paid by mofos like me...........im paint challenged.......every attempt has had a problem .and give up for a while..............now im workin on my neon and it has frigin a zillion dents....whats your take on skim coating panels with body filler.................
> *


Honestly I hate doing body work :angry: 
And I do what ever I can to avoid doing it, front fenders and hoods will always get replaced....lol

But you can't be a painter with out being able to know at least you're basics in body work.

When skim coating, I bring out as much as the dents that I can

make sure the panel is all well scuffed up and down to metal.
I like useing a 2 part polyester glazing puddy when skimming, it's got a nicer flow.

I scoop up a generous amount with my spreader and start applying it spreading it from front to back, then switching, back to front, until I have a nice even spread......let it cure, and block sand 

Repeat if necessary 



PS LOL @ at the koolaid link :biggrin:


----------



## Anthony

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Oct 21 2005, 11:12 AM~4046270
> *Honestly I hate doing body work :angry:
> And I do what ever I can to avoid doing it, front fenders and hoods will always get replaced....lol
> 
> But you can't be a painter with out being able to know at least you're basics in body work.
> 
> When skim coating, I bring out as much as the dents that I can
> 
> make sure the panel is all well scuffed up and down to metal.
> I like useing a 2 part polyester glazing puddy when skimming, it's got a nicer flow.
> 
> I scoop up a generous amount with my spreader and start applying it spreading it from front to back, then switching, back to front, until I have a nice even spread......let it cure, and block sand
> 
> Repeat if necessary
> PS  LOL @ at the koolaid link :biggrin:
> *


Glad to see your tutorials got stickied bro- hope things are going good for you.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC

Glad to see you back :biggrin:


----------



## Anthony

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Nov 3 2005, 04:07 PM~4130890
> *Glad to see you back :biggrin:
> *


Thanks G


----------



## daLOWLOW

hey guys what about step by step PRIMER starting from RUBBING TO LAST COAT OF PRIMER?


----------



## TEXAS2005

The how to bury an image in the paint topic.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:biggrin: 90's in 80's cadillac housing's conversion http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4754414


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

making 90's side mouldings http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4695717


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

install 5th wheel kit :biggrin: http://eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

CANT GET THEM HARD TO FIND CLIPS FOR THE 80-92 LACs? FOR THE SIDE CHROME MOULDINGS THAT GO AROUND WINDOW OF THE DOORS OR THE 2DR FLEET BROUGHAM TOP! I FOUND AN ANSWER AND IM NOT NO SECRETIVE BITCH, I"LL SHARE! :biggrin: here ya go http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5049032


----------



## madred75

THAT'S WHAT'S UP ON THAT CANDY PEEP MY CANDY RED 1975 IMPALA NICE-N-LOW C.C. OMAHA,NE


----------



## nv300ex

how about a sticky on masking tips, such as how to mask under rubber, or with 3m foam tape to doing graphics n so forth. what tapes to use? could always help newbies


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Build your own frame dollie! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3485384


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Shine that woodgrain and make it look new!! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5514395


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Install a vinyl top guide! :biggrin: 
http://www.legendaryautointeriors.com/file...0on%20auto'


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

de -anodize and polish your own trim to make that shit shine!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5032415


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

How to make Wide whitewalls- I love this one ! A big thanks to the guys with the info  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6040410


----------



## zfelix

any tuturol on the raindrop effect?????????? :dunno:


----------



## lincolnondubz

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 9 2006, 10:17 PM~6337840
> *any tuturol on the raindrop effect?????????? :dunno:
> *


yeah i want to see that. ttt


----------



## D Twist

Anyone know of some good links or ??? on how to chop a roof?
thanks.


----------



## Parap

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 9 2006, 10:17 PM~6337840
> *any tuturol on the raindrop effect?????????? :dunno:
> *


here's one i found on the web

http://clringo.tripod.com/water_effect.htm


----------



## lincolnondubz

> _Originally posted by Parap_@Oct 30 2006, 02:26 PM~6473918
> *here's one i found on the web
> 
> http://clringo.tripod.com/water_effect.htm
> *


 nice


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

FIBERGLASSING QUARTERS THE RIGHTWAY!;
BY DREDAY  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6811740


----------



## NIMSTER64

great topic


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

stretching hood springs- http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=255553&hl=

removing stickers from paint-http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326902

how to clean your guns-http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327840


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

first step before piainting your car-http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=317369


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

how to airbrush, etc. links page-https://www.autocustompaint.com/links.php


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

INTERCHANGABLE G-BODY PARTS

http://www.bowtiepower.com/Gbody_chassis.html


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

body bushings info
http://www.gnttype.org/techarea/bodygauges/bushings.html


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

how to remove a body from frame.......found this on the net........

http://www.buickperformance.com/body-off.htm


there's also this one from layitlow

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=80233


----------



## raidernation

Any tutorials on how to do patterns and fades?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Jul 9 2007, 03:30 PM~8267339
> *Any tutorials on how to do patterns and fades?
> *


yeah that needs to be in here fo sho


----------



## raidernation

Hope someone can put it in here. It would be nice to learn.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

any links on getting rid of rust???


----------



## TACOBOY

got these from a VW rat rod site

welding/metal finishing

rust removal by electrolysis.....WTF


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

HOW TO DO A VINYL TOP BY LIV4LACS!

:biggrin:  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9413328


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 12 2007, 10:44 AM~7889053
> *INTERCHANGABLE G-BODY PARTS
> 
> http://www.bowtiepower.com/Gbody_chassis.html
> *



BAAD ASS.. Thanks for the post!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

pretty cool websites i found about painting n such!!

shooting flake video
http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?p...d=0001473189238


flaking and painting a real bass boat, some cars have this method done!
http://www.fibreglast.com/VBulletin/showthread.php?t=4974



http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/howto/...e/photo_01.html

BUYING FLAKE

http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflake.aspx

http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflake.aspx

http://www.rothmetalflake.com/main.html

(real cheap)
http://www.innate.com/Paint/OSF/Regular%20Flake.htm

http://www.meadowbrookinventions.com/hiband/index.html


shooting osf flakes with a flake buster!

http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/techar...aint/index.html


 
http://69camaro.20m.com/painting101.html

HOK TECH PAGE

http://www.houseofkolor.com/hok/PDF/TechDa...glish/ALLTD.pdf

hok intercoat clear use!

http://www.houseofkolor.com/hok/PDF/TechDa.../2007/SG100.pdf
sg-150 pearl and flake carrier tech page

http://www.houseofkolor.co.uk/pdfs/SG150%20KARRIER.pdf
spray pattern for intercoat and candies!

http://www.houseofkolor.com/hok/PDF/TechDa...sh/TECHTIPS.pdf

heres an idea of what colors look good together!
http://www.customflamepainting.com/cgi-bin...es&query=browse

supplies
http://ultimateperformancecar.ca/items/pai...riping/list.htm

using flakebuster


http://www.innate.com/Paint/OSF/Regular%20Flake.htm

http://www.innate.com/Paint/Tech/Flakebuster.htm

paint tech website!


http://www.bikernet.com/garage/PageViewer.asp?PageID=1878



http://www.kustomkulturelounge.com/forum/a...ex.php/f-5.html


another couple good how to paint website

[url=http://www.lambolounge.com/Body/Paint/#POR15]http://www.lambolounge.com/Body/Paint/#POR15[/url]


http://www.kustomkulturelounge.com/forum/


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

i posted this question i have in the how to do candies, but no one really is reading that topic so i'll ask here...


do you let the last coat of candy dry before applying the clear, or do you follow up with the clear right after the last coat of candy?


----------



## TWEEDY

Any How To Apply silver or gold Leafing topics?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jan 4 2008, 08:06 PM~9608830
> *Any How To Apply silver or gold Leafing topics?
> *


good question, we need one!


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Jul 9 2007, 02:30 PM~8267339
> *Any tutorials on how to do patterns and fades?
> *



X2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YALL NEED TO HAVE A, HOW TO INSTALL FLOORPANS AND QUARTER PANELS FOR IMPALAS


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

primer tutorials is a must!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis T Panzik

Here's a link to my mag article which is a how-to to how I painted the babe on a vintage triumph gas tank. Check it out. 
http://www.dixiebiker.com/dennisp.html


----------



## 02hop

Hi i am looking at buying a 1977 brougham and i was just woundering if i could put a 1984 front and read end on it (grill,head panel,head lights and tail lights,bumpers)let me know and if there are any mods that i have to do and are the roofs diffrent on the out side thanks please hook me up


----------



## 06hemiram

Anyone know of a tutorial on how to mix paint to blackout tailights? And how to apply, let flash, and clear? Thanks


----------



## Guest

can someone plz tell me or show me how to do gold leaf?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 17 2008, 08:16 PM~9965069
> *YALL NEED TO HAVE A, HOW TO INSTALL FLOORPANS AND QUARTER PANELS FOR IMPALAS
> *


you need to make it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

water drops technique

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1eU6pk_jWc


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

BEST/EASY METHOD FOR REMOVING PAINT


----------



## roch83

any links to installing the moldings on a 64 non ss


----------



## down_by_law




----------



## 63 VERT

ttt


----------



## bigshod

:biggrin:


----------



## TWISTED ILLUSIONZ

ANY ONE HAVE ANY PICS OF A 64 IMPALA BEING CHANNELED{BODY DROP}, OR KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND SOME


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## slash

how to paint wire wheels


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

* Body Panel Alignment*

http://www.autobody101.com/articles/articl...nel%20Alignment


----------



## King Cutty

IS THERE A TOPIC ON HOW TO LAY OUT SILVER AND GOLD LEAF??


----------



## jimmo

Here's my collection

How to Remove a Run With Polyester Putty

How to Polish Out a Scratch

Very easy custom color pattens

Auto body & Paint Training Courses

Various Other How-To's



Here's one on gold leaf, don't know if this is what your after king cutty: 

Working with gold leaf


----------



## janglelang

thinking about fiberglassing all the removible interior pieces in my coupe deville.... think it would be hard? :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Oct 14 2005, 12:29 AM~3998199
> *Here is one more you may want to check out...
> 
> X-otic Crystals / Lectra finish
> 
> Step by Step 2 tone
> *


thanks 4 the info i've got like a year and some months painting and and ready to learn everything,, thanks..


----------



## NIMSTER64

Clock repair for 63/64 Impala


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Sep 30 2009, 06:45 PM~15231482
> *thinking about fiberglassing all the removible interior pieces in my coupe deville.... think it would be hard? :biggrin:
> *


the plastic peices just need to be scuffed and painted, the dash can be dyed but if its cracked you'll need to get you fiberglass ready


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

hard to find weatherstrippings 4 broughams and devilles...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16376227


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 18 2007, 02:34 PM~9477237
> *pretty cool websites i found about painting n such!!
> 
> 
> shooting flake http://www.carcraft.com/howto/ccrp_0801_di...t/photo_10.html
> 
> shooting flake video
> http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?p...d=0001473189238
> flaking and painting a real bass boat, some cars have this method done!
> http://www.fibreglast.com/VBulletin/showthread.php?t=4974
> http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/howto/...e/photo_01.html
> 
> BUYING FLAKE
> 
> great deal on .015standard silver and a gelcoat for bass boats
> http://www.fibreglast.com/product/Sparklin...ts_Glitterflake
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflake.aspx
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflake.aspx
> 
> http://www.rothmetalflake.com/main.html
> 
> (real cheap)
> http://www.innate.com/Paint/OSF/Regular%20Flake.htm
> 
> http://www.meadowbrookinventions.com/hiband/index.html
> shooting osf flakes with a flake buster!
> 
> 
> http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/techar...aint/index.html
> 
> http://69camaro.20m.com/painting101.html
> 
> HOK TECH PAGE
> 
> http://www.houseofkolor.com/hok/PDF/TechDa...glish/ALLTD.pdf
> 
> hok intercoat clear use!
> 
> http://www.houseofkolor.com/hok/PDF/TechDa.../2007/SG100.pdf
> sg-150 pearl and flake carrier tech page
> 
> http://www.houseofkolor.co.uk/pdfs/SG150%20KARRIER.pdf
> spray pattern for intercoat and candies!
> 
> http://www.houseofkolor.com/hok/PDF/TechDa...sh/TECHTIPS.pdf
> 
> heres an idea of what colors look good together!
> http://www.customflamepainting.com/cgi-bin...es&query=browse
> 
> supplies
> http://ultimateperformancecar.ca/items/pai...riping/list.htm
> 
> using flakebuster
> http://www.innate.com/Paint/OSF/Regular%20Flake.htm
> 
> http://www.innate.com/Paint/Tech/Flakebuster.htm
> 
> paint tech website!
> http://www.bikernet.com/garage/PageViewer.asp?PageID=1878
> http://www.kustomkulturelounge.com/forum/a...ex.php/f-5.html
> another couple good how to paint website
> 
> [url=http://www.lambolounge.com/Body/Paint/#POR15]http://www.lambolounge.com/Body/Paint/#POR15[/url]
> http://www.kustomkulturelounge.com/forum/
> *


----------



## bigshod

shooting flake video
http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?p...d=0001473189238
flaking and painting a real bass boat, some cars have this method done!
http://www.fibreglast.com/VBulletin/showthread.php?t=4974
http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/howto/...e/photo_01.html

BUYING FLAKE

http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflake.aspx

http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksflake.aspx

http://www.rothmetalflake.com/main.html

(real cheap)
http://www.innate.com/Paint/OSF/Regular%20Flake.htm

http://www.meadowbrookinventions.com/hiband/index.html
shooting osf flakes with a flake buster!

http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/techar...aint/index.html
 
http://69camaro.20m.com/painting101.html

HOK TECH PAGE

http://www.houseofkolor.com/hok/PDF/TechDa...glish/ALLTD.pdf

hok intercoat clear use!

http://www.houseofkolor.com/hok/PDF/TechDa.../2007/SG100.pdf
sg-150 pearl and flake carrier tech page

http://www.houseofkolor.co.uk/pdfs/SG150%20KARRIER.pdf
spray pattern for intercoat and candies!

http://www.houseofkolor.com/hok/PDF/TechDa...sh/TECHTIPS.pdf

heres an idea of what colors look good together!
http://www.customflamepainting.com/cgi-bin...es&query=browse

supplies
http://ultimateperformancecar.ca/items/pai...riping/list.htm

using flakebuster
http://www.innate.com/Paint/OSF/Regular%20Flake.htm

http://www.innate.com/Paint/Tech/Flakebuster.htm

paint tech website!
http://www.bikernet.com/garage/PageViewer.asp?PageID=1878
http://www.kustomkulturelounge.com/forum/a...ex.php/f-5.html
another couple good how to paint website

[url=http://www.lambolounge.com/Body/Paint/#POR15]http://www.lambolounge.com/Body/Paint/#POR15[/url]
http://www.kustomkulturelounge.com/forum/


----------



## GUS 650

how do you gold leaf some nice ass cursive on a car? ive seen cars that have their cars logo make modle or just a saying.... how to you stecile it all out?


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 4 2010, 09:35 PM~16801055
> *how do you gold leaf some nice ass cursive on a car? ive seen cars that have their cars logo make modle or just a saying.... how to you stecile it all out?
> *


mask area,write what you want then peel area you want leaf on,lay your size/glue then peel masking paper/tape then lay the leafing...my way :dunno: ...if u cant write nice hit up them sticker/vynils paisas at the flea market :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

:thumbsup: Thanks guys!! This is really helping me out!!


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 29 2009, 07:41 PM~16125552
> *the plastic peices just need to be scuffed and painted, the dash can be dyed but if its cracked you'll need to get you fiberglass ready
> *



Yeah X2.... I tried to GLASS ALL the pannels and shit in my 85 Fleetwood.. SUX BALLZ-AX

SCUFFED. ADHESION PROMOTER, SANDABLE PRIMER... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## CHIP CHIP

any body know how to powder coat frames r where to get the stuff to do it


----------



## fullsize67

can someone give post some info on silver leafing a differnt color?


----------



## spcc602

> _Originally posted by CHIP CHIP_@May 7 2010, 04:39 PM~17422417
> *any body know how to powder coat frames r where to get the stuff to do it
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=540929


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

How about shaving firewall, door handles and emblems?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 13 2010, 03:05 AM~17474761
> *can someone give post some info on silver leafing a differnt color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think they just mask and spray candy over da leaf.


----------



## OFDatTX

do yall have a topic for some clean murals


----------



## tomknox

Airbrush How-To:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556109


----------



## PURP_BOX

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 20 2010, 09:21 PM~18617304
> *I think they just mask and spray candy over da leaf.
> *


:yes:


----------



## spcc602

> _Originally posted by tomknox_@Dec 10 2010, 07:37 AM~19291175
> *Airbrush How-To:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556109
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Apr 28 2010, 08:49 PM~17334300
> *Yeah X2.... I tried to GLASS ALL the pannels and shit in my 85 Fleetwood..  SUX BALLZ-AX
> 
> SCUFFED. ADHESION PROMOTER, SANDABLE PRIMER... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


the plastics only need sanded to remove the texture and then sanded with 400 before primer/paint. I wouldnt glass your plastics :nosad:


----------



## capriceman75

ttt


----------



## los.santos.cutty

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 13 2010, 02:05 AM~17474761
> *can someone give post some info on silver leafing a differnt color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a coupla drops of candy in the clear and ur good


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

does anybody know where i can find how to do old school patterns.. cool tricks inside the patterns, etc.. etc..thanks.. love looking at it and trying to study on it.


----------



## droptop62

Need info HOW TO INSTALL FLOORPANS AND QUARTER PANELS FOR IMPALAS 
61 thru 64 i know the floors are the same but i need to replace 
quarter panel on a 61 impala THX


----------



## rIdaho

...Urethane primer w/o reducer? what will happen? ..just take longer to dry? :dunno:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

what the best way to remove pinstripe over topcoat clear without scuffin, thanx for some info


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

rIdaho!;13795826 said:


> ...Urethane primer w/o reducer? what will happen? ..just take longer to dry? :dunno:


no it will not take longer to dry it might be orange pealed because you laid it on thicker but it will dry the same....


----------



## tomknox

need tha reducer to "activate w/the primer" i believe for chemical bond...


----------



## Junior LOC

:thumbsup:


----------



## milian70

ANY TOPICS ON HOW TO PROPERLY REPAIR A FLOOR PATCH PANEL??? JUST WANTED TO SEE SOME WORK AND SEE HOW SOMEONE ELSE DID IT ANY INFO WOULD HELP THANKS..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Good topic here


----------



## Junior LOC

818 in Da House


----------



## demoone

Whats the best way to do the swirls on the gold leaf? An what type of size (glue) do u use an how long do u have to wait to get that nice looking swirls??


----------



## abarajas68

*tape shading*

canshading an you do a step by step on how to tape shade and how to mask for a tight lowrider paint job


----------



## IMPALASOCAL

:x:


----------



## IMPALASOCAL

Any good vids on leaf with design in it


----------



## Overkill

I just ordered Wizard's Scrollbrush Pinstriping and Automotive (and Motorcycle) Gold Leafing from a website called Smartflix.com they rent how to videos for ten bucks . I'm just gonna copy em. Haha but thought I'd share. I've been reading the forum for a while and tried the leading tips but I still can't figure it out? The size I'm using Is a fast dry oil based one made buy DUX I don't know if anyone has used it? I'm going to try rolco or one shot though. I tried thinning with paint thinner (mineral spirits) like the Kafka YouTube video but I had less luck then straight up? I think next try I will wait till glue drys even more? I did the squeek test with back of knuckle but I still get little tiny blister like wet spots??? Also I am using a very fine haired brush to apply the size . It levels out like glass while it's drying so I'm lost??? Anyway hope for


----------



## charlies85cutti

Does anybody know if there's a topic on how to install moonroofs with or without skin? I'm mainly looking for a topic on how to do one with a skin


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

Gotta question, has anyone used that paintwithpearl, is the candy mix worth spraying on something that'll be used for shows


----------



## MrSix3

charlies85cutti said:


> Does anybody know if there's a topic on how to install moonroofs with or without skin? I'm mainly looking for a topic on how to do one with a skin


X2


----------



## peezee64

Can some post picks on how to install front & back window clips


----------



## mike conrad

Thanks for this very helpful post. There are a ton of things that individuals take for granted and some of the most innocent things take a ton of work. Car paint, for instance, has to undergo a ton of screening before it can get put on a car. <a href="http://www.cardealexpert.com/news-information/fyi/car-paint-testing/">Car paint</a> screening includes exposing shades of paint to years of intense climate conditions to see if it can stand up.

-mike conrad


----------



## oneeightseven3

TTT


----------



## carid

Does any of you guys use hydrophobic or superhydrophobic products for your vehicles' exteriors?
I personally use Dryve and really satisfied with how it helps my ride look cool.


----------

